# Tenrec Help



## SunTiger1 (May 1, 2015)

Hi everyone!!

Do somebody of know of a tenrec breeder in the Gauteng area in South Africa??:biggrin:


----------



## Ripa (May 3, 2015)

SunTiger1 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Do somebody of know of a tenrec breeder in the Gauteng area in South Africa??:biggrin:


Tenrecs are very cool hidden gems in the mammal world. Unfortunately I do not, but if you find any kind of vendor or breeder at all, let me know. While I probably wouldn't be able to import any since I have no importl icense, it would just give me hope of their availability in the future lol


----------



## Dark (May 3, 2015)

I never thought I'd hear anyone talking about tenrecs. There are like one or two breeders in the US and maybe a hand full of people who own them as pets. They're quite expensive last time I checked (which was a few years ago). I have no clue about in South Africa though. I'd be surprised if a single person on these boards has owned one or even seen one with their own two eyes. Good luck!!

Eric

P.S. I'd say if anyone gets ahold of them they should do it with the interest of breeding(even though the prospects of finding unrelated males and females is unlikely). If all of the current stock are just kept individually as pets I doubt once the dozen or so that is in the country dies of old cage that they'll ever be available again. Not that we need them to be available as long as they are doing okay in the wild, but I don't know much about that either.


----------



## Ripa (May 4, 2015)

Darkpredator said:


> I never thought I'd hear anyone talking about tenrecs. There are like one or two breeders in the US and maybe a hand full of people who own them as pets. They're quite expensive last time I checked (which was a few years ago). I have no clue about in South Africa though. I'd be surprised if a single person on these boards has owned one or even seen one with their own two eyes. Good luck!!
> 
> Eric
> 
> P.S. I'd say if anyone gets ahold of them they should do it with the interest of breeding(even though the prospects of finding unrelated males and females is unlikely). If all of the current stock are just kept individually as pets I doubt once the dozen or so that is in the country dies of old cage that they'll ever be available again. Not that we need them to be available as long as they are doing okay in the wild, but I don't know much about that either.


Interesting.... well, when I win the lottery, that would be one of my "to-do" things. Find a tenrec breeder lol. I'm particularly interested in the lowland streaked tenrec.


----------



## Dark (May 4, 2015)

I don't think people breed those in captivity, the only tenrecs I've seen people sell are the ones that look like hedgehogs. They're called lesser madagascar tenrecs and they were for sale for about $900 - $1,200 each.


----------



## Tongue Flicker (May 8, 2015)

Wow i didn't knew people kept tenrecs as pets @__@


----------



## Dark (May 8, 2015)

People don't, a few individuals do.


----------



## Ripa (May 9, 2015)

Darkpredator said:


> I don't think people breed those in captivity, the only tenrecs I've seen people sell are the ones that look like hedgehogs. They're called lesser madagascar tenrecs and they were for sale for about $900 - $1,200 each.


Awww, well, either or, cool animals. One of the more primitive mammals (more so than hedgehogs), which still encompass a cloaca openings. On a somewhat related note, you probably wouldn't, by chance, know of any individuals involved with keeping moonrats/ gymnures? I know they're far more closely related to hedgehogs than to actual tenerecs, but it's those oddballs that really intrigue me. I have kept a hedgehog before (prior to her passing from a uterine cyst at about 5 years old), so it's not complete alien territory for me.


----------



## Dark (May 10, 2015)

It's hard to find pictures of moonrats / gymnures on google images, I doubt anyone keeps them as pets (or that anyone should). I spend a lot of my free time looking into creatures that would make good pets but aren't yet popular but usually I find that those creatures that are not already mainstreamed aren't for a good reason. The hedgehogs that most people own (the legal kind) are a hybrid of two different species and are completely domesticated. Although hedgehogs are not as friendly or tame as puppies they certainly are no longer the same as their wild counterparts. I do not think that a moonrat would be friendly, tame or even remotely happy in captivity.

Eric


----------



## Ripa (May 10, 2015)

Darkpredator said:


> It's hard to find pictures of moonrats / gymnures on google images, I doubt anyone keeps them as pets (or that anyone should). I spend a lot of my free time looking into creatures that would make good pets but aren't yet popular but usually I find that those creatures that are not already mainstreamed aren't for a good reason. The hedgehogs that most people own (the legal kind) are a hybrid of two different species and are completely domesticated. Although hedgehogs are not as friendly or tame as puppies they certainly are no longer the same as their wild counterparts. I do not think that a moonrat would be friendly, tame or even remotely happy in captivity.
> 
> Eric


I get what you mean. So in a sense, when people keep the long-eared hedgehogs (_Hemiechinus auritus_) instead of the typical "African pygmy" hybrids, it's not very accommodating to the animal? Unless there's been established widespread breeding programs for that species? I'm not sure. Honestly, the exotic mammal I've been wanting for quite some time are a pair of sugar gliders.... I think they'd be far more rewarding than the hedgehog I used to own, even if they may make a bit more noise lol


----------



## Dark (May 10, 2015)

I am not sure on the long-eared hedgehogs, I'd imagine it'd be a similar situation to short tailed opossums (monodelphis domestica) where they can live decent lives in captivity but are not yet domesticated. Hedgehogs and short tailed opossums are non-communal for the most part so they don't really crave social interaction, this makes them ideal for pet ownership in the sense that they won't get lonely without others to interact with. However this also makes them at best indifferent to being played with. Of course people have reported that their hedgehogs enjoy being cuddled or being played with but I don't believe this is typically the case. What it really boils down to when a person morally decides to take in a species as a pet is whether or not they can provide adequate or better housing for the animal and whether or not the animal will be able to live a full happy and healthy life. It should also be taken into account where and how the animal was obtained and what the implications are in keeping it. If by buying a certain animal you are taking an individual out of the wild that has a dwindling population and encourages further collecting then it's best to avoid such a decision.

As for sugar gliders, they will certainly make more rewarding pets than a hedgehog if you get a nice healthy pair when they are young but they are a very serious commitment. I've looked into it thoroughly and they are not at all a light undertaking. I'd say in most circumstances sugar gliders can be just as much of a responsibility as a dog or cat if not more so. You need a minimum of two of them unless you intend to spend every minute of your life with an individual as they are extremely social creatures that live in large groups in the wild. They have a specialized diet that requires supplementation to dry food (fresh insects, fruits and vegetables) and they cannot be litter trained to any extent. They do bark at night as they are nocturnal and they require a tremendous amount of space. A large parrot cage at a minimum is ideal for them to spend the day in but at night they'll need to come out and glide and play. If you want them to be tame you need to be an active member of their group which means you can't just let them out a few times a week for an hour. They also require a specialized veterinarian to care for any ailments and will frequently get sick if their needs are not being entirely met. They are certainly adorable and I am sure very rewarding for those who have the unique situations that allow for them to be kept properly but are otherwise not a good pet for the average person. Some of this information may be dated as I've researched them a while ago but I'd definitely recommend doing a ton of research before thinking of adopting a pair. I see them fairly often available on craigslist which makes me think too many people are buying them without fully realizing what they're getting into. Many pet stores will also sell them with improper care advice. If you have a ton of time (for the next 12 - 15 years), a giant space for them to live, a quiet area for them to sleep during the day, are frequently up at night and have a decent amount of spending money I'd say then you should consider it.

Eric

P.S. If you are after relatively low-maintenance pets that are rewarding and loving I'd say if you're not allergic to look into rats. They're extremely intelligent, have very manageable needs and rarely live more than 2 - 3 years. Usually the more rewarding or playful an animal is the more responsibility and time you need to spend caring for them. Two rats on the other hand in a proper sized cage can be low maintenance and high reward.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ripa (May 10, 2015)

I've owned a rat before. I loved her very much, It just broke my heart when I had to put her down after such a short time of keeping her (3 years), though, due to malignant tumors. I was interested in sugar gliders because I know they can live as long as a decent-sized dog and can offer a lot more rewarding experience than a hedgehog. Of course, I don't plan on getting them now, but they've been something I've been looking into every now and again in hopes of one day having the proper money to care for them. One day in the future I hope to acquire a pair.
I'm one of the individuals that likes to plan for future pets way in advance, hence why I still haven't yet acquired sugar gliders, even after giving them consideration for years. I always like to wait out my interest in particular animals for long spans of time and see if I still have that same interest (and thus, propensity for commitment) months or years later on, rather than just getting them purely on aesthetic value and impulse alone.


----------



## Dark (May 11, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about your rat, most rat enthusiasts would agree that they don't live long enough. It seems you have the right attitude and correct plan so I am sure if you inevitably end up getting a pair that they will be in good hands. I wish I had your patience, there are so many animals that I cannot wait to care for but cannot yet obtain due to lack of time, funds, etc. 

Eric

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ripa (May 14, 2015)

Darkpredator said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your rat, most rat enthusiasts would agree that they don't live long enough. It seems you have the right attitude and correct plan so I am sure if you inevitably end up getting a pair that they will be in good hands. I wish I had your patience, there are so many animals that I cannot wait to care for but cannot yet obtain due to lack of time, funds, etc.
> 
> Eric


Haha, the funds part is my main reason as to why I'm holding off on the sugar gliders. The base price doesn't stop me so much as the money I'd have to expend on their medical bills and whatnot. Already am spent out from the various mammal pets I've owned in the past so I have to wait to recovery (plus, I still have a dog, two cockatiels, a ball python, and two leopard geckos that need the funds in their vet appointments).

One reason why I'm back to collecting inverts again after years of straying away from them- they are easy to care for (with the odd cold-loving species here and there) even if you want to make their setups photogenic and they don't kill you with the vet bills like my ferrets did. And heck, what can I say, my inner childhood bug-collector has been breaking out once again this year.


----------



## Dark (May 15, 2015)

That makes sense, well at least you're aware of your financial limitations. I also enjoy keeping a few inverts because of how low maintenance / inexpensive they are. Plus they are very cool and do remind me of my younger days as you've also mentioned. Ferrets are definitely not easy on one's wallet and they certainly aren't low-maintenance either. I desperately wanted one but after finding out how much time, money and energy they required I changed my mind. If you can deal with ferrets I'd imagine sugar gliders wouldn't be that far of a stretch from that. Either way be sure to post about it if you do get a pair, I am sure plenty of people would like to see them.

Eric

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jesslynn (Jan 29, 2016)

SunTiger1 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Do somebody of know of a tenrec breeder in the Gauteng area in South Africa??:biggrin:


Hi SunTiger1, I'm not sure if you're still looking, but I have a tenrec breeding pair, and the female is currently pregnant. I'm in the Western Cape, but I'm driving up to Johannesburg at the end of Feb, and will bring them all with me. I'm looking to sell the breeding pair as well as the babies. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Nicole Ravenscroft 11 (Jun 25, 2016)

SunTiger1 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Do somebody of know of a tenrec breeder in the Gauteng area in South Africa??:biggrin:


----------



## Nicole Ravenscroft 11 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi, I recently got a male and female pair at the pet shop at Lifestyle in the Randburg area. I am planning on breeding with them since they are so scarce.


----------



## dementedlullaby (Jun 26, 2016)

Ripa said:


> I was interested in sugar gliders because I know they can live as long as a decent-sized dog and can offer a lot more rewarding experience than a hedgehog.


I can vouch for Sugar Gliders as awesome pets. I rescued two that needed a new home and don't regret it. They're getting older but still fairly spunky. They love their people time and still clean their dishes. Always excited for mealworms or a superworm. Plus they're super cute with each other, cuddling in their pouch hides and what not. 

Sugar Gliders rock!


----------



## James Stewart (Nov 23, 2016)

My girlfriend and I were looking for a small pet that we could bond with (we don't have enough space for a puppy).

We happened upon Tenrec's by chance (we had planned to get a Hedgehog) We have since become a little obsessed with them.

That being said we have two pregnant females at the moment. So if you are still looking in the JHB area, I can definitely assist.


----------



## RobynASL (Feb 3, 2017)

SunTiger1 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Do somebody of know of a tenrec breeder in the Gauteng area in South Africa??:biggrin:





Ripa said:


> Tenrecs are very cool hidden gems in the mammal world. Unfortunately I do not, but if you find any kind of vendor or breeder at all, let me know. While I probably wouldn't be able to import any since I have no importl icense, it would just give me hope of their availability in the future lol


Hey guys,

I breed Tenrecs and African Pygmy Hedgehogs in Gauteng. I have 3 Tenrecs available at the moment. Email me at robyn@livingseeds.co.za if you're still interested!


----------

